# Dennerle Shrimp King Salt GH+/KH+



## Michal550 (13 Feb 2017)

Hi
Dose anyone know what KH, MG, CA would I get if I use the standard dose of dennerle shrimp salt GH+/KH+.?
Dennerle only provides information about GH level.

Thanks


----------



## SinkorSwim (20 Feb 2017)

I wouldn't know this- if I wanted to know that much detail I would send an email to Dennerle and ask them for the MSDS on that product. Or just ask them for a break down on the mineral therein.
good luck.


----------



## Michal550 (22 Feb 2017)

I did email them and they replied:

The normal dosage of 1,5 g/10 L results in:

Ca = 32,8 mg/L
Mg = 5,4 mg/L
KH = 1-2 °dH
GH = 6-7 °dH
Conductivity = 270-330 µS/cm


----------

